# Rear Slide Plastic Underside



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals! I haven't been here in a while as my trailer has been doing just fine, although I don't use it half as much as I would like! My repair question: the plastic sheeting under my rear queen slide is pulling away from the plywood, and has actually broken around the metal screws that hold it around the edges. Has anybody found a successful method to reattach this to the underside? I did a search on the forums but nothing definite pops up. My first thought is some type of spray adhesive, but then how to hold it up against the underside? Any help would be awesome!

Jonathan


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

ftroop said:


> Hey Guys and Gals! I haven't been here in a while as my trailer has been doing just fine, although I don't use it half as much as I would like! My repair question: the plastic sheeting under my rear queen slide is pulling away from the plywood, and has actually broken around the metal screws that hold it around the edges. Has anybody found a successful method to reattach this to the underside? I did a search on the forums but nothing definite pops up. My first thought is some type of spray adhesive, but then how to hold it up against the underside? Any help would be awesome!
> 
> Jonathan


I went to Home depot and bought four 1.5" X 4' aluminum strips. Drilled holes in the strips and screw the strips to the bottom of the slide. There is still a small amount of sag between the strips but it is not going anywhere. Pretty simple repair, my 23RS has been repaired like this for about four years and it worked fine.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Outbacker thefulminator screwed the sagging plastic back on the underbelly of the slide. His grid pattern looks to be a good way to stop the bulge. Check the bottom of the forum page here: Sagging Belly Begone

Thefulminator is a crafty rascal.


----------



## saharding (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I just noticed the same thing on my Outback 23RS also. However, mine is totally cracked and I need a need cover. What can I use? I have tried calling RV dealers and none of them have an idea. Can anyone help me as I need it fixed before the season.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

saharding said:


> Hi, I just noticed the same thing on my Outback 23RS also. However, mine is totally cracked and I need a need cover. What can I use? I have tried calling RV dealers and none of them have an idea. Can anyone help me as I need it fixed before the season.


Same thing happened to me, was fine in the fall, put the slide out just now and cracked everywhere.

I was thiking of using JB weld to fix the cracks and the Rustoleum LEak Seal to spray once done. I saw the one guy using the hex screws to hold it up, but that was before everything was cracked

Nice of Keystone to cut back on this and obviously have issues. The install of using just glue is a terrible idea, but it cuts costs

Let me know what you try


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> I found a product at Lowes that might make a good replacement for the cracked and falling underside of your slide. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_8566-21553-8566_4294715692__?productId=3462790&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=


Robertized ,The only problem i see with that is.A 4x8 sheet won't cover the underside in 1 peice.Have to be a join.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> I found a product at Lowes that might make a good replacement for the cracked and falling underside of your slide. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_8566-21553-8566_4294715692__?productId=3462790&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=


Robertized ,The only problem i see with that is.A 4x8 sheet won't cover the underside in 1 peice.Have to be a join.
[/quote]

Im more or less looking to fix what I have, and we don't have a Lowes in our city.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I discovered the plastic sheet under my '11 250RS's rear slide all cracked and starting to fall/separate, but still attached (thank goodness). The attached photo shows crack pattern and where I rough-sanded about 1-2 inches on either side of the cracks. I used JB Weld and troweled it on with a putty knife making a thin but wide surface patch after adding some truss-head screws to bring the plastic back up against the plywood underlay.
I'll get a pix of the finished job in a day or so and add it. So far (crossed fingers), it's worked.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's the finish, about a 3" wide layer of JB Weld, then after it dried 24 hours, a dusting of talcum powder to prevent any sticking on the rollers. It's still holding after 6 times in and out.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

My fix seemed to of worked. We went on a three week camping trip and it held up. Combo of screws and new wood (without plastic now) and it seems very solid. Plan on staining the exposed wood with dark stain to match up to the pastic as best as we can. Also went and sealed everything I could think of with good caulking, and put caulking on the screws I put in so they don't work their way out

Shame I never caught it before it happened, but I did all I can do now to fix it and prevent any further issues.

Also wrote a lengthy email to Keystone about this and the issues many people are having


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Keystone wants me to take it in for up to one hour of warranty work, wonder if I even bother, They followed up with me in the winter when I neeed the fix in the spring. Don't know what an hour of warranty work will do, take apart everything I fixed to put it back to factory so it breaks again?


----------

